

Apple Human Interface Guidelines - todayiamme
http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/AppleHIGuidelines/XHIGDesignProcess/XHIGDesignProcess.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40002718-TPXREF101

======
harrybr
Nice quote (from the 7th paragraph)

"Recognize that, as an application developer or interface designer, you have a
greater wealth of knowledge and a more intricate understanding of your
application than your customers are likely to have. Although you should use
that knowledge to choose the best default settings or decide the best
presentation of information, remember that you are not designing the program
for yourself. It is not your needs or your usage patterns that you are
designing for, but those of your (potential) customers."

